# Just 1 day to get it done



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Wyoming rifle deer season opened monday Oct 1. With work and kids hunts I only had the 1st to hunt. We drove over late saturday night and set up a very makeshift camp that consisted of cots, coolers and chairs on our favorite overlook.
[attachment=3:3qx6m2qp]camp.jpg[/attachment:3qx6m2qp]
Got up sunday morning and broke out the bino's and spotting scope, took us a awhile to find the bucks but we did manage to find 11 different bucks, and watch them all bed down for the day. Only 2 of which were 2pts and 4 were pretty decent 4pts. We debated attempting a stalk on a couple since it was archery season but decided not to risk blowing them out of the area.
With a 1/2 the day to kill we drove over to the river bottoms and I almost got run down by this guy
[attachment=2:3qx6m2qp]moose.jpg[/attachment:3qx6m2qp]
He was so close I could almost reach out and touch him
Hiking around above the river i spotted this find in a small ravine, never found a moose shed before
[attachment=1:3qx6m2qp]shed.jpg[/attachment:3qx6m2qp]
By late afternoon we made it back to our camp and decided to take the 4 wheelers above the area we wanted to hunt in the morning and glass til dark. Got up above the breaks and tried to glass but we had one of those Wyoming winds blowing right in our face, made it impossible to hold glasses or scope steady so we decided to ride the top and check all the antelope in the area and maybe even see a deer or 2. We did see 1-18" 4point and remember thinking "that buck is dead in the morning" as there were a few camps on top and you could see for miles on that flat plateau.
Alarm went off 530am monday morning, with the full moon i didn't need my headlamp as I hiked the 3/4 mile to my vantage point. As it got lighter I starting glassing. I had the perfect vantage point, i was overlooking 3 ravines that all had water in them, a couple cedar draws, some flats with green grass and a bunch of terraces and draws that were full of buckbrush. I glassed til I thought my eyeballs would pop out and could only find 10 does and 1 little 2pt. At 830 I moved across the hill a couple hundred yards and found 2 more 2pts, both were still in velvet and I had not seen either buck the day before. By 930 I was wondering where all the bucks were as I could not find any and Shane reported on the radio he had only seen the 2 velvet 2 pts and a couple does. We had only heard 4 shots all morning.
Met up with Shane and we decided to hike approx another 1/2 mile to the end of the breaks. Got over there with only seeing 2 does with twin fawns and sat down on a little ridge, took off packs layed guns down and got ready to relax when a buck runs out from under the hill not 30 yards below us, I couldn't get a good look at his width or points but he looked taller than average as he bounded across the sage, being a mule deer he did what most deer do and when he got to the top of the ridge he stopped and looked back. I kept my crosshairs on him the whole time and when he stopped I let him have it and he crumpled, we later ranged him at 273yds
[attachment=0:3qx6m2qp]3pt.jpg[/attachment:3qx6m2qp]
He was not the biggest buck we saw but with only 1 day to hunt I will take him. We were less than 1 1/2 miles from camp across the breaks/hillside but we were able to drive a 4 wheeler around the mountain and come up the bottom and managed to get with 100yds downhill from where he was. Round trip from camp was 43 miles but it sure beats packing him back to the truck on my back and I quite dragging deer years ago


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

cool story thanks for sharing


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work Hockey......


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That's a heck of a day there Hockey! Well done! Love that country...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, that deer died on a very steep hill.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

way to go


----------

